# How to fuse plastic grocery bags



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

This is a great way to use up all those extra plastic bags you have hanging around you house.

http://www.etsy.com/storque/section/howTos/bags-with-the-etsy-labs/1098/


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow! That's a great video Jo! Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice and simple video. Great!
thanks for the link


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.

I think this material would be great for book covers for my son's school books.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a very good idea.


----------

